# acid at veraison advanced red color development



## tatz

Hi everyone! I am stuck on the title of an article I´m translating, as I don´t quite understand it... any help will be more than welcome. Thank you all!

"Application of abscisic acid (ABA) *at veraison advanced red color development *and maintained postharvest quality of grapes"

My try:
Aplicación de ácido abscísico (ABA)* al momento de envero para el desarrollo de color rojo avanzado *y mantenimiento de la calidad postcosecha de las uvas 


I´m not really sure I´m getting the meaning of this, please help.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo diría: "Aplicacón de ácido abscísico (ABA) en el desarrollo de color rojo avanzado de envero y calidad mantenida de las uvas después de la cosecha".
Saludos.


----------



## tatz

Hola Ilialluna, muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta... no sé muy bien cómo usar la palabra "envero" (primera vez que hago una traducción con esa palabra), creo que por eso me estoy complicando tanto. Veo que con mi traducción estaba cambiando un poco el sentido original. De nuevo, gracias por tu valiosa ayuda


----------



## k-in-sc

"Advanced" is a past-tense verb here.
Aplicación de ácido abscísico (ABA) al momento de/ en el envero avanzó el desarrollo del color rojo y mantuvo la calidad de las uvas después de la cosecha


----------



## tatz

Tengo una duda más... en la parte de "advanced red color development", ¿no podría ser también "desarrollo avanzado del color rojo"? No sé cuál de las dos opciones tiene más sentido. Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## k-in-sc

No, it's "avanzó," like I said. Was shown/found to advance the development of red color.


----------



## tatz

K-in-sc: You are so right, I completely got it now! Thank you so very much!


----------



## Ilialluna

¡Vaya!. Ahora que veo la respuesta de k-in-sc, veo que tiene razón en el tiempo del verbo. Únicamente lo cambiaría un poco: "*La* aplicación de ácido abscísico (ABA) *en* el momento...".
Un saludo.


----------



## tatz

Sí, a veces uno se complica más de la cuenta, ja  Así quedó al final mi traducción, a ver qué les parece:

"La aplicación de ácido abscísico (ABA) durante el envero aumentó el desarrollo del color rojo y mantuvo la calidad de la uva después de la cosecha"


----------



## k-in-sc

Not sure about "durante."
Also, please change "gonna" to "going to" in your signature, unless you are under 12 years old


----------



## tatz

Done and thank you


----------

